# Fantasy Football - Season #2



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know that we're firing up the Lumberjocks Fantasy Football League again. We had a great turnout last year and we're well on our way already. Everyone is welcome to sign up, but we only have room for 20, so if you're interested, sign up using the link below.

Last years winner: *BigRedKnothead*

https://yho.com/nfl?l=700975&k=80fade1b246333d6

There's just over a week until the draft begins, so hop to it!

We use Yahoo fantasy football and they have a great mobile app.

If you have any questions, feel free to post! More details well be forthcoming, but I wanted to get word out asap.

Let's go Buffalo!

==========

*Update 8/13*

Players this year:

ChrisStef - Over the Dwayne Bowe
SuperStretch - SuperStretchies3
7Footer - EveryDayImRussellin
BigRedKnothead - BigRed's Broncos
? - JohnnyFootballin'Out
Parody24 - HT's Team
? - Mail Order Brides

The ?'s are the following people… (let me know who is who)
Mr.Fid
BentheViking


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, first question. Is it true that BigRedKnothead completely dominated last years league? And, were you one of the teams he completely manhandled?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

lol brk. cant wiat for this season. hope we have some good new blood for this year


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

We're up to 7 confirmed teams! I'll have an early-season bundle of joy on his way, but two weeks paternity leave will have my team rock solid for the rest of the year!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Also, say hi to my buddy, Parody24. He's the requisite nerd/tinkerer/handyman and is not afraid to make some sawdust. Hopefully, someday, he'll post some of his work  And no, not the NES.HTPC

*Related topic:* What sort of stakes did you guys want to play for, another box of cutoffs? (Red, I still owe you!)


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I like the box of cutoffs idea. Always good for a weird look when you tell your coworkers that that's what we're playing for.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm in like Matt Flynn.

EveryDayImRussellin is me Stretch. It's safe to assume my teams will always be a Seahawks reference!

Lol Bailey…. Someone asked me last year what the buy-in was and I told them nothing but the winner gets a box of cuttoffs from everyone, he was like "cutoffs? Like jean shorts?" ..... No buddy, not jorts…..


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Based on the comment I move that the box of cutoffs that gets shipped can be either off cuts or jorts. Shipper's choice.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I wear a size 42 just in case I win


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

How about cutoffs or losers choice. That way if a guy would rather just send a little something from his shop, he can.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds good to me.. maybe a chisel that fell of the bench and is a little on the derpy side..

Anyways, we've got an odd number of people, so it would be awesome to have 1, 3, 5, etc more! All ya'll need to invite some of your woodworking buddies!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh man. Peyton's the best.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

haha, Peyton is pretty funny. He was surprisingly good on SNL too.

Isn't the draft coming on Sunday?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

7 do me a favor n text a brother before the draft. I know im gonna forget.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I'll set a reminder… I'm gonna need a reminder for myself.

Thinking about changing my team name: Beavis and Blounthead

BTW - Let's get some more teams! There has to be more than 7 foosball (foosball is the devil) fans on LJ's.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww we gotta get an even number or were gonna have bye weeks.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

We can't even draft until we have an even number.. :\


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Do they have to be all LJ's? I have a friend, he's a contractor, not on LJ's but he likes woodworking! He's also the friend whose 60 1/2 I dropped and jacked up while rehabbing.

I don't know if he'd even want to do it but it's an option.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

/me doesn't mind..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like little Red is going to have to draft for me. Hopefully you fellas can keep it to PG-13…;-)


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Well we're not going to draft at all if we don't get an eighth person.. 7Footer - where's your buddy at?

https://yho.com/nfl?l=700975&k=80fade1b246333d6


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I think he's out of town… I'll try him again tomorrow but couldn't get in touch with him today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually, if we need, we can give little red a team. He's only nine, but he knows a lot about football.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

We've got 8 now. If red and 7, you both get your people in, we can make 10, but get in quick!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Word. ^

9 oclock eastern draft time?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

10-4 good buddy


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

So whos the 8th? Laura? Do i need to be on good draft behavior?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Its Parody24's wife.. so yes.. haha.

Or maybe Bertha took on a new persona.. anyone hear from him lately? My last couple PMs have gone unanswered


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im not makin any promises. My first draft of the season. Im out for vengeance.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Draft starts in less than 10 minutes.. better head in if you haven't already!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

lol, i took matt prater thinking i was gonna have the best kicker… no one told me he is suspended? fack.

my parents arent gonna be happy with my draft report card.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah.. the new draft interface is much better at letting you know that :\ its a pity they were having issues with it and used the old one


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Damn. Wish I would've saw this thread earlier today. 2 drafts down, 1 to go, and didn't really want to invite myself. Then again, I don't know if fantasy football can handle 2 gingers in one league. It would probably implode if anyone actually drafted dalton. Though he does have AJ green.

On a bengals side note, I'm an LSU fan who has watched Jeremy hill and that dude. Is a man.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks keeping it tame last night. Looks like little Red did alright for me. Heard he even talked a little trash…lol.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lil red held it down for ya last night.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^And I see you got your precious RB….so no excuses this year.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

My head was a lot clearer for this draft. Last year I think I had done 3 in a row. I like my squad. I like it a lot.

Im gonna miss UConn's home opener Friday night as the cable wont get transferred to the new house until Saturday. Kinda bummed but ill fired up the radio and give it a listen.

Our QB has a sick mullet to go with his sweet 70's porn stache:


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Red… wtf? How the crap did you pick up Dan Bailey when I'd already signed him? What is this winner gets to steal a player? Lol. What the eff!

BYU… Ouch Stef!









^WTF?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea. We're in rebuilding mode but dont sleep on that BYU qb. Dudes like the morman tebow.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow. that is weird 7. I just don't like Jankowski so I picked up the highest rated kicker. Wonder why Bailey still showed on waivers? Commish can correct it if you want.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah it's weird, that's what I did the other day after the draft when I realized my kicker was out, grabbed the highest rated guy…..

I guess I'll let this one slide, it is just a kicker…

But:









(Focker)


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^lawl. Sure, now you'll have an excuse when I beat you.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha..sounds like a waiver issue. I'm on the road now, but I'll check into things tonight to name sure there's no flag on the play. Nice to see the draft grades were finally posted!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

So week 1 is coming to a close.. are you guys getting used to the feeling of defeat yet?

Any thoughts on the be scoring scheme?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you snookered us with having previous knowledge of the scoring system stretch 

It puts a lot of emphasis on the defense which I kinda saw coming but didn't react well enough to. Im happy with my output though it wasn't enough to crack 2 hundy like you, ya sandbagger.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

For sure, defense matters, but it takes a roster to hit 200.. dang.

Also, I was in the middle of watching the Denver game and my wife's water broke.. snuck at peak at the league between contractions.. but now we have a little 7 3/4# stinker who came two weeks early!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^haha. Crazy. Congrats man.

So I've been given little Red grief for drafting Ray Rice. That's one pick I wouldn't have made.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Stretch! Very awesome to hear. Love that little nugget up bro.

Red - I drafted him in 2 leagues. It was great value in the middle rounds IMO.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Your right Stef….if he woulda played. I just had a bad feeling it wasn't the end of that debacle.

How that tape got covered up for so long is a joke. That's a sad human being.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I got uber dominated in both of my leagues…. In my other league, I got the best draft grade and was predicted to win the league, and I got beat by 40 points to a guy who drafted Seattle's DEF 11th overall (a co-worker of mine, this is his first time playing and he had the last pick in the draft) , he got the worst grade and was predicted to finish DFL. Lol, its standard scoring like we had here last season. 71 to 115, ouch. But hey at least I'm ahead of Red on the LJ's league!

Yeah that Ray Ray tape is unreal, hard to believe that the NFL never saw it.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

7 our game would have been closer if Megatron hadn't trucked it yesterday. Dude had hisself a game.

Ray Rice Raven's contract terminated as of a few hours ago (according to the internet). Good riddance.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^Somebody will give ol' Ray Ray a job again. Look at M. Vick.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Let's go Buffalo!


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Since we're posting child-related football pics, here's the release point shot during today's spanking (too soon?)










Better than Eli's for sure.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Cut kiddos guys.

Looks like I squeaked out a win….despite my poor lineup management.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Red and Parody are friggin killing it this week…. Looks like I'm still gonna end up with a loss even after a good showing (finally!).. that is unless KC kicks some arse tonight, and Vereen and NE Def poo the bed…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im taking a wood shed beating in all 4 leagues. No bueno. Anyone who wants to talk trades holler at me.

Ohh, and KC is going to take a dump on Brady and the boys tonight. JC fresh off 2 weeks resting that tender ankle and hopefully D Bowe turns into a top 5 receiver like hes being paid for. Friggin bum. Id cut his a$$.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

4 leagues!? Damn dawg. I might be looking to make some trades, I'm pretty much stinking it up in both of my leagues too. Been kind of a weird year so far though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I like my RB's to be bruisers….but Peterson and Rice took it a little too far this year ;-0

Still piecing together some sort of team. I always bring my A-game for stretchy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Shot myself in the foot not updating my roster at my inlaws. Dagnabbit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Kinda quiet over here.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Crazy 7-week-old, horrible luck (not that Luck), and a lousy record.. Plus, I'm getting back into the woodworking with some cabinet door work. Had to get the doors made up for me, but they never installed the hardware and my cabinets have Blum hinges.. Took a little reverse engineering to figure them out


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Gotta love those weeks when you would've beat any team….except the one your playing.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry bout that beat down stretchy. Im startin to figure out this scoring system. I also gave out a wood shed beatin in my 12 man league. Im currently at 156 points with one guy to go tonight. Standard scoring.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Just getting me back for the one I gave you week 1.. What's killing me is Red and HT's game.. holy stats batman.

I ended up with 4 starters this week that turned in their worst performances so far this year


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

> Gotta love those weeks when you would ve beat any team….except the one your playing.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


The odds of that happening are 1/(n-1), where n is the number of teams in the league. I just gave this as a warmup to my precalculus class. The odds of Terrance Williams getting the 7 points I need him to get to beat 7Foot: Almost negligible.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

^Isn't it crazy how it works out sometimes? So friggin close. I'd be amazed if T-Williams doesn't get the 7 points.

Crazy Red, Brady killed it yet Big Ben put up 81, so nuts. That's kinda how I felt last week against him, HT's team is so damn stacked.

This scoring system is a lot of fun, I like the high scoring.. I can't believe I didn't play Larry Fitz and Percy… I was going through the eeny-meeny-miney-moh with Fitzgerald and Kelvin Benjamin before the 10am game.

Half my bench is out with injuries after this weekend!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Other news, I was totally gonna buy NBA league pass this year. However, they raised the price from $130 to $200 in one year. I think I'll pass.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Also I just realized that I never gave you my team name stretch. Mine is the Mail Order Brides. red, they boosted the price to take advantage of all those Miami fans that are gonna forget to cancel their automatic renewal now that lebrobro is gone.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Dont worry about Lebroscious now that Shabazz is in town. Kid's gonna take over. Putting a chip on that dudes shoulder is a bad idea. "All right Lebron, youre gonna vouch for me then skip town. Oh no you didnt."


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I love reading the weekly recaps of the FFL matchups… but man these s.o.b.'s are really tearing me apart this week, lol.

Game Notes
-Looks like teams bring their A game when they see them on the schedule. Of the losses Le'Beavis&Blounthead has had, three were against opponents who topped their season scoring average that week.
-The margin of victory was the sixth-largest in the league this season.
-Le'Beavis&Blounthead has the longest current losing streak in the league, having lost three straight games.
-It was the third time this season that Le'Beavis&Blounthead has had the lowest score in the league.
-The 63.43 points by the WRs on Over the Dwayne Bowe was the season-high for combined points from the position.
-Le'Beavis&Blounthead got a combined 17.37 points from their WRs, their lowest combined scoring output from the WR position this season.
-With a record of 0-2, Le'Beavis&Blounthead is winless in blowout matchups.

*-Wow, they were beaten down like they owed somebody money. The margin of victory of 63.74 points was the worst loss of the season for Le'Beavis&Blounthead.*


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I should have cancelled that trade the second Palmer got hurt.. ugh.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Your timing was impeccable.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

ugh.. that was embarassing. I have probably the worst luck/lowest actual-to-projected ratio out of anyone in fantasy football this year. Fewest points-for by a mile and most points against by a large margin (minus Laura) -_-. Seriously… woe is me


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Well another year is over and the final game was a massive upset. Congrats to everyone who played.. you all did a better job than I did casually hides post where he bragged about the draft

Special congrats to BenTheViking for first place, HT for second, and Red for a sly third place!

Many apologies for not being very active in the latter parts of the season.. there's always something in life that comes up!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Crazy Ht's team went down in the end, he was nearly unbeatable the whole season…. good stuff though. So are we still doing a box of cut offs for the winner?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Those who can, do. Other's that were ferreted in here to get the required #s to have a league this year.. don't worry about it


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I guess I did win. I don't need cutoffs but if anyone really wants to send one you can pm me for my address. I too am sorry about not being as active on here. Busy fall.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, shoot me your address anyway Ben. I'll send ya a lil sumpin sumpin when I get a chance.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Same with me I'll get something your way at some point. No promises on punctuality. Same time next year?


----------

